# FISH KILL



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

I've went out of town for two days and when I return all of my fish in 55g tanks are dead (2 clownfish and a yellow tang)





















but my inverts and corals are ok
I even see some of my hermit eating the dead body of my tang














. What could have happen?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

hmmm checked water perameters?

btw any recent additions of LR? because if u have watch out, you could have a mantis on the loose


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

I would suspect a Mantis... because if it was really a water quality issue, your corals would have been the first to go.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

well have you added anything to your tank recently like live rock or coral that came on a peice of rock ?? a mantis shrimp probably is an answer but you need to check your parimetars a slight change can affect your fish in a big way we call it a crash so check them make sure you have air going in the tank if everything is fine try and see if you have a mantis it is best to do this at night with a flashlight or with a trap search the net on building a trap it is easy and cheap good luck keep us posted


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the mantis would have gone after the crustations first. IMO
Whats the water conditions? PH, trate, salinity, ammonia?


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes I have been adding LR in my tank and I think I have add 10lb before I go. My water parameter are fine corals and inverts are healthy. If it a mantis what should I do???

WHAT THE HELLS HAPPENING TO MY LIVESTOCK FIRST DEAD COWFISH CRASH MY 60g tank and now this









I think the fish GOD is punishing me "lol"


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

well at least u get a free mantis








I'll pray for ya


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

Update: New death 1 emerald crab, and two cleaner shrimp...

I dont know how my hermits are doin but hope they are ok... And it is confirmed it is a mantis shrimp







and his giving a hard time to catch him have to many holes to hide , but i hope i can catch him ASAP







And if I do ill put him in 10g tank or to a boiling pot of water









Any suggestion on how to catch it


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

wow, that mantis made a big mess. Check ur LFS, maybe they have a trapper or something. Sorry for the loss man.









cough* send the mantis to me


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wow, that really really sucks. you can get mantis traps, or make one, put some kinda food inside a bottle with a fishing line on it, at night, put it in with a very dim light above, once you see it go in, take it out. i cant see how it went after the fish first, thats odd. but anyways, good luck on getting it.


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

CAUGHT it







finally thanks for the tip guys and now I am checking my curing tub if there any in there " hope none"









thinking of keeping it in my 10g QT tank and turn it to a friggin mantis tank or maybe I just cook him







or maybe should just chop him up and feed him to my fish and corals


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that thing killed your fish?


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

damn, yo, def sucks. stick him in the sun till he dries out, then hang em on a plack on your wall


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

watch your fingers that thing will punch a hole right through but nice finding even though he cost you a bomb lol 
keep him there well cool to watch them hunt fast as a bullet and hammer the f*ck out of crab shells hahahaha


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your loss man, must have sucked


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

good t hear ye caught the bastard


----------



## blood_hound (Jan 30, 2005)

Yeah I know and it was really hard to catch it coz it was so fast and it has lots of hole to hide on.


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Soak his ass in gasoline and torch the bastard


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

Is he a smasher or stabber? I'm guessing stabber since the fish went first.


----------



## Killduv (Jun 1, 2004)

Sorry about what happened. Mantis Shrimp's are tough as nails. You cannot keep them with anything .
They can even crack the glass of some tanks. I have heard and read that the clubbers can break glass that is more than a inch thick.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the stabbers are crazy, and not as common, i would definately set up a mantis tank, at least then you could actually see it in action instead of just notice a few missing fish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i guess something good did prevail in the messed that occured


----------

